
China says war with U.S. would be a disaster as tensions mount - trevyn
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-asia-security/china-says-war-with-us-would-be-a-disaster-as-tensions-mount-idUSKCN1T300X
======
trevyn
“disaster to the world”, “fight to the end”, “at all costs” (“at all costs”
solemnly repeated twice in the actual speech); there is some very concerning
signaling in this speech by China’s Defense Minister.

Full speech here:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OSoQ0_Grauk](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=OSoQ0_Grauk)

~~~
NotPaidToPost
China will not start a war with the US. Of course everybody knows that a war
is unthinkable.

The message is that China will not be bullied and will fight its corner
whatever it takes.

I feel that the US still have an imperial and frankly sometimes racist view of
the world with them at the top and everyone else underneath. I think that has
to change for everyone's benefit.

